# Chest is never sore



## soxmuscle (Sep 14, 2006)

I've tried changing excercises, sets, rep ranges, everything.  My chest is never sore, and while I've got stronger of late, I think its more due to about 3-5 pound increase since I've gotten to school.

Is there a reason why my chest is never sore yet my legs and back are cooked after everyworkout?


----------



## Phred (Sep 14, 2006)

soxmuscle said:


> I've tried changing excercises, sets, rep ranges, everything.  My chest is never sore, and while I've got stronger of late, I think its more due to about 3-5 pound increase since I've gotten to school.
> 
> Is there a reason why my chest is never sore yet my legs and back are cooked after everyworkout?



I do not know, but my delts are never sore.  My traps get sore and my back as well as most of my muscles at one time or another during the week.  What does your chest routine look like?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2006)

who knows.  don't worry about it though.  measure your workouts on performance, not sorness.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Sep 14, 2006)

i had the same problem but then i took 2 weeks off and now i get soar after every exercise


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2006)

Hmm, I always got sore on my chest, my back was the hardest one to get sore.  Oh and biceps?  Forget about them, I always got the brachialias (sp?) around my elbow sore, but hardly the actual biceps.

Hey P-Funk, if not being sore is NOT an indicator of growth or hypertrophy, would you say feeling sore is?

Not being sore doesnt mean you didnt put up a good battle in the gym, but if you do get sore, then you still got the job done, right?  (Looking both ways)


----------



## kenwood (Sep 14, 2006)

try dumbbell presses- decline/incline or try incline cable fly's(slow)


----------



## GFR (Sep 14, 2006)

kenwood said:


> try dumbbell presses- decline/incline or try incline cable fly's(slow)




Read more and post less son.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Hmm, I always got sore on my chest, my back was the hardest one to get sore.  Oh and biceps?  Forget about them, I always got the brachialias (sp?) around my elbow sore, but hardly the actual biceps.
> 
> Hey P-Funk, if not being sore is NOT an indicator of growth or hypertrophy, would you say feeling sore is?
> 
> Not being sore doesnt mean you didnt put up a good battle in the gym, but if you do get sore, then you still got the job done, right?  (Looking both ways)



Soreness is still an unexplained phenomenon.

For a long time it was suggested that lactic acid was what created soreness.  But that was then proven wrong.

Now, it appears that soreness is microscopic injury to muscle fiber.  this type of injury then leads to bimechanical events, ending in inflamation and edema of the injured (sore) muscle(s).  The events are slow to happen which is why the soreness doesn't occur until 24-48hrs. post workout.

It also appears that soreness seems to occur most when you change exercises, or change the way you perform a certain movement (IE switching the grip on your pull ups, or bench press).  It seems like soreness is a result of a new movement pattern, which causes the muscle(s) to function in a different way.  Perhaps, this creates the microscopic injuries to a different area of the muscle tissue?

But, some people don't get soreness.  I really don't get sore....but, my training frequency is high.  The more frequently you train, the more your body adapts, the less soreness you have.  that doesn't mean that the workout was unsucessful.....you have to go by performance.  if you are regressing, then something is going wrong in your training.


----------



## e123low (Sep 14, 2006)

I could simply be bad form. Your shoulders may be more involved than you think. 

In any case, soreness really means fuck all in terms of, well, anything bb related.

Whats your routine look like?


----------



## e123low (Sep 14, 2006)

damn, you guys are quick.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 14, 2006)

e123low said:


> damn, you guys are quick.



  didnt you see their posts before you posted?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 14, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Soreness is still an unexplained phenomenon.
> 
> For a long time it was suggested that lactic acid was what created soreness.  But that was then proven wrong.
> 
> ...



Check out this post from LAM a while ago on what soreness may actually be.  I would love to see the studies/references for this info:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1161179&postcount=18


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Check out this post from LAM a while ago on what soreness may actually be.  I would love to see the studies/references for this info:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1161179&postcount=18



Interesting....here is what is in my Exercise Physiology book (it is the 6th edition...the most current)

Exercise Physiology:Theory and Application to Fitness and Performance
by, Scott Powers and Edward Howley


I will paraphrase off of Pg. 453.

Current evidence suggest that DOMS occurs in the following manner:

1) stretnuous muscular contraction (esp. eccentric contractions) result in structural damage (disruption of sarcomeres).

2) membrane damage, including membrane damage of the sarcoplasmic reticulum occurs.

3) calcium leaks out of the sarcoplasmic reticulum, into the mitochondria, inhibiting ATP production.

4) the build up of calcium activates enzymes (proteases), which degrade cellular protein, including contractile proteins.

5) membrane damage combined with breakdown of muscle proteins results in an inflammatory process, which includes an increase in prostaglandins/histamine production and production of free radicals.

6) the accumulation of histamines and edema surrounding muscle fibers stimulates free nerve endings (pain receptors), which results in the sensation of pain in the muscle.


----------



## jcote (Sep 15, 2006)

My johnson never gets sore......but I bet that's cuz I overtrain!
.........................................................................


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 15, 2006)

I try not to worry about soreness, but because I get it everywhere else I kind of get wrapped up in it.  Real good posts P, CP, thanks.

Today I woke up with incredible soreness in my chest, delts, and tris.  I probably overtrained, stupid me.  Oh well, there's always next week.


----------



## Lexluther (Sep 15, 2006)

soxmuscle said:


> I try not to worry about soreness, but because I get it everywhere else I kind of get wrapped up in it.  Real good posts P, CP, thanks.
> 
> Today I woke up with incredible soreness in my chest, delts, and tris.  I probably overtrained, stupid me.  Oh well, there's always next week.



I make it a point not to overtrain,  but is it possible to undertrain?..  I mean, as long as you work out a muscle is it growing?..


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2006)

Lexluther said:


> I make it a point not to overtrain,  but is it possible to undertrain?..  I mean, as long as you work out a muscle is it growing?..



Yes, you can undertrain depending on your goal.  There is a certain level of training required for maintenance of strength and muscle mass which is quite a bit lower than that required to increase muscular size/strength.  This is why you make sure to track progress.

I am willing to bet almost no one undertrains though, even if they aren't gaining.  They are probably just not eating enough food to support tissue growth or training without an intelligently laid out plan.


----------



## swordfish (Sep 16, 2006)

soxmuscle said:


> I try not to worry about soreness, but because I get it everywhere else I kind of get wrapped up in it.  Real good posts P, CP, thanks.
> 
> Today I woke up with incredible soreness in my chest, delts, and tris.  I probably overtrained, stupid me.  Oh well, there's always next week.




one session you cant overtrain............. that is the stupidest comment i have ever heard.


----------



## jcote (Sep 16, 2006)

swordfish said:


> one session you cant overtrain............. that is the stupidest comment i have ever heard.



Almost as dumb as using the word "stupidest."


----------



## Action-Jackson (Sep 16, 2006)

I find my chest is usually sore two days after my chest workout. For example; Friday is my Chest day, and now (Sunday) my chest is feeling sore/tender. Is this normal?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2006)

Action-Jackson said:


> I find my chest is usually sore two days after my chest workout. For example; Friday is my Chest day, and now (Sunday) my chest is feeling sore/tender. Is this normal?



yes, it is called delayed onset to muscle soreness.

read on the 1st page some of the proposed reasons why it occurs.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 18, 2006)

soxmuscle said:


> I've tried changing excercises, sets, rep ranges, everything.  My chest is never sore, and while I've got stronger of late, I think its more due to about 3-5 pound increase since I've gotten to school.
> 
> Is there a reason why my chest is never sore yet my legs and back are cooked after everyworkout?



I wish I knew what you meant. Mine feels like it was ran over by a steam roller right about now. After 5 months of serious training, I think I'm going to take a couple of days off in addition to my usual...


----------

